# Best IP hiding software?



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best IP hiding, as in invisible surfing, software for windows XP? Thanks.


----------



## Benny Bumble (Jul 28, 2006)

I think what you're asking for is not appropriate but why not use a router?
Ben


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Not appropriate? Anonymity is a national right and approved in the First Amendment. It can be used by the public for online protection, so I don't know why it wouldn't be appropriate.

Anyways, using a router doesn't really help because if you don't have a static IP, then you have to reset it manually. So if anyone could answer the question in my first post it would be appreciated.


----------



## Gadgetman (Feb 6, 2003)

I have tried this program. Works fine for me.

http://www.anonymizer.com/consumer/products/total_net_shield/


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Gadgetman said:


> I have tried this program. Works fine for me.
> 
> http://www.anonymizer.com/consumer/products/total_net_shield/


Yes it looks good, but it seems quite expensive. And unfortunately it looks like there is no trial version.
Did you really pay that much just to _try_ it?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

oh i see, you wanted the best for nothing.


----------



## ThatWasMyKil (Feb 15, 2008)

You can try TOR
http://www.torproject.org/
it slows down your browser but works fine. and its free


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

bearone2 said:


> oh i see, you wanted the best for nothing.


Yes that is true. I don't believe in paying for anything virtual.



ThatWasMyKil said:


> You can try TOR
> http://www.torproject.org/
> it slows down your browser but works fine. and its free


Thanks MyKil, TOR is a pretty good program.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

good policy


----------

